# Implantation question



## Janiex (Mar 26, 2012)

Does anyone know how soon after implantation, spotting happens? I have been having cramps on and off over the last day or so and wondered if it could be implantation, no spotting so far though?? 

I'm 4dp 5dt so this is when implantation should be taking place?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Not everyone gets implantation bleeds, but I had a tiny speck of blood about 6 days after FET.  To be honest had I not had the tissue an inch from my face and inspecting it, it would have been easily missed.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## Janiex (Mar 26, 2012)

I was so sure that I was having implantation cramps last night so surprised no bleeding. The cramping woke me in the middle of the night and when I got up to use the toilet I couldn't stop shivering. It was like my temperature had dropped greatly. Very strange?


----------



## saffronjewel (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi Janiex,
Any luck yet?
I was the same as you, really bad cramps for several days (they also woke me up), & freezing most of the time. And also no spotting. I was quite worried about it.
Then last night and this morning (10dp3dt today) I have had spotting. & I'm still cramping. Oh and also, last night I woke up absolutely drenched in sweat.
Now that the spotting happened I'm worried it came too late   I think I would worry what ever happened really lol

Good luck


----------



## Janiex (Mar 26, 2012)

hello- my cramping has eased greatly and now I'm panicking that it hasn't worked. My boobs are not really sore anymore which is my greatest concern. I was so sure that the pains I had  implantation as they felt different/worse to af pains. I've had spotting but feel like I'm going to get my af anytime soon.... I wouldn't worry about the spotting, sounds like a good sign??


----------



## princess79 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi janie / saffron
I too had some bleeding last night... After a week of bad cramps and back pain...
It was light red cm, and was convinced af on way, but this morning... Nothing! A bit of brown discharge from pessary maybe... 
I too am worried that it's late for implantation.. I'm 8dp5dt today... Cramps gone but have back ache still. :-(
Xxx


----------



## Janiex (Mar 26, 2012)

Hope you are ok... I'm in a very similar situation. Last night I had terrible cramps, back and stomach ache. This morning I too had some bleeding, light pink which has now turned brownish. I have just spoken to my nurse and she says that it certainly could b implantation as it can take up to 8 days even with 5 dt. I'm 7dp5dt so we are very close in terms of dates. Keep me updated on how you are getting on x


----------



## princess79 (Jan 9, 2010)

aghhhhhh!!
Really hoping    it's implantation bleeding (for both of us)    but if that's so then an hpt won't show for a few days..
Was going to go out and buy one (or two or three or four...!!!!)   this afternoon, as i am going crazy!!   But i guess i'll just have to wait.
My OTD is monday... but know that i'll test Sunday for sure, if not before!!!!   
x


----------



## Attagirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Just a quickie, but during my pregnancy with my DD I had no symptoms at all that I noticed pre missing my period and doing a test. On hindsight I think I had a bit of a metallic taste in my mouth but nothing major....

Saffronjewel - I dont want to build up potentially false hope but I do have a friend who insists she knows exactly when she implanted as she had night sweats!

Did any of you have very minor spotting post ET? Just checking something hasnt gone wrong!


----------

